# Dorset Old Timers Question



## ihatework (20 April 2016)

Random post, but on the off chance does anyone know a lady called Margaret Thorne?
I know she ran a pub called The Greyhound in the mid ninety's - other than that I have no info to give so appreciate this is a huge long shot


----------



## Dry Rot (20 April 2016)

Try the post office or village shop where the pub is located? I've done that with success before now!


----------



## Fools Motto (20 April 2016)

The Greyhound in Blandford? Or a different greyhound?!


----------



## ihatework (21 April 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			The Greyhound in Blandford? Or a different greyhound?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't have a clue!! Helpful aren't I?
Although saying that Blandford does sound vaguely familiar!

Good idea re post office though. At least I have a potential village to start with now


----------



## Fraggle2 (8 May 2016)

Have just Googled and the lady you are looking for now runs the  Arnewood b&b in Winterbourne Houghton Blandford.  If you look up the b&b on TripAdvisor it has her contact details.


----------



## ihatework (8 May 2016)

fraggle2 said:



			Have just Googled and the lady you are looking for now runs the  Arnewood b&b in Winterbourne Houghton Blandford.  If you look up the b&b on TripAdvisor it has her contact details.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have managed to speak to her &#55357;&#56832;


----------

